# strange noises and a leak



## gnieski (May 25, 2016)

I bought a 2009 Rogue used this past September with 42K miles on it and have a couple of questions regarding some noises as I'm new to the CVT transmission. First noise is accelerating if I hit the gas for some quick acceleration going roughly 35mph and again merging onto a highway I get this vibration type noise.... am I trying to get the car to do something it's not supposed to do? Second noise is when decelerating to a stop light I hear almost a bird chirping type of noise, this has done this since I've owned the car. Is this normal? One other item is that I've had some leaking from the front left of the car possibly transmission fluid? Though I cannot really tell, this is a couple of weeks now and I will be having the car looked at soon. I also understand that the CVT warranty on the transmission is now 10 years and 120K miles, I hope that is true. New to this forum thanks for having me.


----------

